# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Office Mac 2008 Excel. Drop Down List.

## loxley192

Bare with me on this one guys I'm on a big learning curve and restricted to office work for a few weeks with a broken wrist.

I'm running Office Mac 2008.

I'm trying to create an order form, I've created the form on sheet 1 with some drop down boxes, I can compile the information for the drop downs on page 2 and all works fine but when I print or save a filled in form page 2 comes with it.

If I compile the information on a second sheet how do I get in into the drop boxes.

----------


## FDibbins

have you got you print range set up for the area you want to print?  do a printscreen to see if you are still getting the other sheet?

----------


## loxley192

> have you got you print range set up for the area you want to print?  do a printscreen to see if you are still getting the other sheet?



Guess I could do that FD but I'd rather try to set up the list on a separate sheet if I could.

----------


## FDibbins

ooops i meant a screen print, not a print screen, sorry...just to see what it looks like on the screen

----------


## JosephP

what kind of dropdowns are you using -form controls or data validation? if they are dv then you can create the source lists on sheet2, then name them (insert-name-define I think on 2008) then use the name in the dv list source box

----------


## loxley192

Thanks JP I'll have a go and report back.

----------


## loxley192

Thanks Guys, got it sorted.
Now my next problem is, I have a form on sheet 1 and various lists on sheet 2, I'm using this as an invoice so have products list, quantity list and prices lists, I like the completed invoice as a pdf for my files and save a printed copy. When i save as pdf i not only save the invoice but also the lists on sheet 2. 
Is there any way I can save the invoice page only?

----------

